# My stories are on Adobe and I can't export them.



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I am frazzled from trying to get my stories, all of them, off Adobe and put them in my docs on my hd. 

Evidently now you have to pay them to get your stuff, edit it, export it, etc. I cannot do this, I don't have the money or credit card. Besides, it is MY writing. 

I have transferred everything to disc, but it is still in Adobe. When I click on it the box comes up to pay. I don't know when this changed, I've used Adobe in the past with no problems. 

So much frustration in the past few days with trying to get things to work. Not just this, but other items. 

Is there a way to get my writings off PDF and save them to my hd, in word, so I can access them, edit, and perhaps post them elsewhere for others to read. I kinda feel like my stuff is being held hostage. 

Ideas?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

So they're PDFs and you have them on disk? Are they encrypted (meaning you can't view them without entering a password)? Can you PM one of them to me so I can get a look at it?


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I have them on a disk, on my hd, & on an external hd. At the time I backed everything up, I had it all on PDF. Let me try to send you one, if I can get unfrazzled enough. Gimme a few minutes. Thx!


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know how, it won't let me copy & paste, or export without signing up and paying a fee. Why don't I download one of the free Adobe alternatives, Foxit or Sumatra, and then just delete Adobe? I should still be able to access my docs shouldn't I? I can't believe this.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Downloaded Foxit reader, deleted Adobe. Can read my stories, BUT still do not find a way to export them. I am tired, irritable, and not able to think. Will deal with it tomorrow. If I can ever, ever, ever afford new ink cartridges, I am going to print off every freaking thing I've written and never again trust keeping something on the puter. I've had it for tonight.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://icecreamapps.com/PDF-Converter/

Get the free version.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice Kramden said:


> Downloaded Foxit reader, deleted Adobe. Can read my stories, BUT still do not find a way to export them. I am tired, irritable, and not able to think. Will deal with it tomorrow. If I can ever, ever, ever afford new ink cartridges, I am going to print off every freaking thing I've written and never again trust keeping something on the puter. I've had it for tonight.


Have you tried selecting the text? If the pdf files were created from documents then you should be able to select, copy and paste the contents from the pdf to editable word processor documents using Adobe Reader. Foxit's capabilities for selecting text in a pdf file aren't nearly as good as Adobe Reader.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Have you tried selecting the text? If the pdf files were created from documents then you should be able to select, copy and paste the contents from the pdf to editable word processor documents using Adobe Reader. Foxit's capabilities for selecting text in a pdf file aren't nearly as good as Adobe Reader.


1.) Open one of them
2.) click your mouse on it
3.) Hit Ctrl a (the command for Select All)
4.) Hit Ctrl c (the command for Copy)
5.) Open a blank Word document (or what ever you use)
6.) click your mouse on it
7.) Hit Ctrl v (the command for Paste)

That's it, you're done (other than perhaps some editing. Depending on how you created it, you're paragraphs may all run together).


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, thanks! Got 'er solved. 
1st, downloaded Foxit to read pdf files. Still see no way to export them to my hd or disk.
2nd, deleted Adobe Reader. At some point since I last used them, they, like Photobucket, decided to cease offering Adobe free. You have to register and pay to do anything with your documents. I can't do that, have no way to pay even if I wanted to. 
So, 3rd, I googled a while and found this: https://smallpdf.com/pdf-to-word and now can convert them to word and put them where I want them. 

I still need the Foxit reader for a few things that are in pdf format, but from now on, I'm gonna try to make sure all my docs are accessible and in RTF/Word. Dual backups, of course. Plus, when I can get some ink, print it out. 

The Foxit reader has a much smaller footprint on the system, too. 

Thanks again, glad yall were willing to share ideas. Yall are a great bunch!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Alice Kramden said:


> 2nd, deleted Adobe Reader. At some point since I last used them, they, like Photobucket, decided to cease offering Adobe free. You have to register and pay to do anything with your documents.


Adobe Reader is still free. They will always try to talk you into an upgrade, just like most free software does.
https://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------

